# VM très lente du MacBook Pro



## zozo13410 (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

je possède un MacBook Pro 2016 Touch Bar (Core I5 @2,9GHz, 8 Go de RAM, 512Go SSD), et pour mes cours de programmation je dois installer Linux sur une machine virtuelle. 

J'ai donc installé Ubuntu sur une VM Virtual Box, et la c'est le drame. Lors de l'installation, c'est super fluide, mais une fois en utilisation, ça rame, beaucoup ... 

Ayant également un Boot Camp Windows 10 (pour les cours toujours), j'ai essayé la même manipulation sur Windows, et c'est étrangement très fluide ... 

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi sur MacOS c'est inutilisable. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il quel est le problème ? 

Je précise que j'ai mis exactement les même réglages sur la Machine Windows et Mac. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2017)

Quelle solution de virtualisation utilises-tu ? Quelle version de macOS ? Quelle version de Ubuntu ?

As-tu installé, sur Linux, les pilotes liés à la solution de virtualisation choisie (VMWare, VirtualBox, Parallels Desktop) ?


----------



## zozo13410 (19 Novembre 2017)

Salut, merci de ta réponse ! 

J'utilise VirtualBox 5.2, je suis sour MacOS High Sierra (10.13.1), et ma version de Ubuntu est la 16.04.3. 

Et non je n'ai pas installé les pilotes ... Ils se trouvent ou ?


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2017)

Les solutions de virtualisation proposent des pilotes spécifiques aux périphériques qu'elles émulent (carte réseau, carte graphique, carte son etc.) et au système invité (Windows, Linux, *BSD etc.)
Habituellement, elles téléchargent automatiquement une image ISO (servant à créer un CD ou DVD, mais pas encore gravée) et proposent de l'installer. Pour un système invité Windows, c'est assez simple : cela apparaît comme un CD monté, on double-clique sur le programme d'installation et zou! ça s'installe et il ne reste plus qu'à redémarrer éventuellement la machine virtuelle.
Pour un système invité Linux, c'est un peu différent : l'image disque est montée par la VM mais il faut ensuite lancer un script avec les droits d'administration qui va compiler les modules et les charger là où il faut.

Revenons à ton cas précis : tu trouveras à cette page le mode opératoire pour installer les pilotes pour ta VM Linux.

Reste que j'ai l'impression que tu ne l'avais fait ni sous macOS ni sous Windows donc que ça risque fort de ne pas être la véritable raison. Pour essayer de voir ce qui ne va pas, il faudrait lancer le moniteur d'activité sur macOS et son équivalent dans la VM (sur Ubuntu, ça devrait être Gnome System Monitor (doc.))
Tu devrais ainsi voir si un ou plusieurs processus s'accaparent les ressources du système (macOS) et celles allouées par VirtualBox à la VM (Ubuntu).

Sous Windows, utilises-tu la _même_ VM Ubuntu que sous macOS, ou une créée de la même manière ?
Si c'est la même, sur quel volume est-elle stockée, avec quel système de fichiers ?
Es-tu certain d'avoir une version de Virtual Box validée pour macOS High Sierra et, notamment, pour l'utilisation de machines virtuelles stockées sur le nouveau système de fichiers extramidable (mais encore un peu buggé) d'Apple, APFS ?


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2017)

Je viens de faire un petit tour sur le site de VirtualBox pour voir s'il y était fait allusion à High Sierra et je note que, sur la page des téléchargements, on signale des problèmes avec les pilotes pour système invité qui venaient avec la version 5.2.0.
Ils préconisent d'utiliser une autre image ISO, dont la version est 5.2.1-xxxxxx.


----------



## zozo13410 (20 Novembre 2017)

Super, merci ! Je viens d'installer les pilotes et ça fonctionne parfaitement ! C'est fluide ! 

Par contre, j'ai un problème de résolution d'écran, si je met en 2560x1600 (résolution de mon Mac), l'interface n'est pas complète (elle dépasse), problème que je n'ai pas sur Windows ... 
Enfin, ça marche c'est le principal ... Merci de ton aide !


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2017)

Pour la résolution, le plus simple est de la laisser dynamique, non ? (tu ajustes la fenêtre et le contenu s'adapte ; _idem_ quand tu passes la fenêtre en plein écran)


----------

